# 2014 rogue cvt fluid change



## Mace989 (Aug 9, 2016)

hello I'm new here I have a 2014 Nissan rogue I need to change the CVT fluid in it I was told there is no bolt to drain that it would have to be sucked out is it something I can do with a suction pump that I pick up at auto parts store? Thanks for you're help


----------



## stlblues1967 (Aug 9, 2016)

Mace989 said:


> hello I'm new here I have a 2014 Nissan rogue I need to change the CVT fluid in it I was told there is no bolt to drain that it would have to be sucked out is it something I can do with a suction pump that I pick up at auto parts store? Thanks for you're help


Yes you can, but you'll want to replace all you can suck out, run it, then do it again. That is the only thing I actually go to the dealer for, they do a full flush. I change my own on my Odyssey and Titan, but leave that one to them.


----------

